
Ask HN: Best way to find an apprenticeship? - rmshea
Hi HN,<p>The value of an apprenticeship cannot be overstated. As a student myself, I&#x27;m currently searching for a summer opportunity where I can absorb as much as possible.<p>If someone asked you for an apprenticeship, how would you want them to approach you?<p>I&#x27;m particularly interested in engineering, AI, and design.<p>Thank you -- I can use all the advice I can get.
======
rahimnathwani
It sounds like you're looking for an internship (8-12 weeks, between
semesters) rather than an apprenticeship (often multi-year).

The three fields you're particularly interested in are pretty different. For
each of the three, what are you doing right now, that demonstrates to a
potential intern host that (i) you are motivated to improve in that area, (ii)
you might be able contribute something of value during your internship, (iii)
you might be a good future permanent hire in that area?

------
jabv
8th Light offers an apprenticeship (multiple months of paid learning):
[https://8thlight.com/apprenticeship/](https://8thlight.com/apprenticeship/)

So does Pillar Technology:
[https://pillartechnology.com/dist/assets/careers/pillar-
appr...](https://pillartechnology.com/dist/assets/careers/pillar-
apprenticeship-program.pdf)

~~~
hugja
Thoughtbot: [https://thoughtbot.com/playbook/our-
company/apprenticeship](https://thoughtbot.com/playbook/our-
company/apprenticeship)

Most of these seem web based, I wonder if there's any out there for low level
/ systems.

Edit: IBM: [https://careers.ibm.com/ShowJob/Id/185175/Software-
Engineer-...](https://careers.ibm.com/ShowJob/Id/185175/Software-Engineer-
Apprenticeship/)

